# J gardon led strobes???



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

has anyone tried the j gardon led strobes that are on egay? i know they are cheap and probably arnt the brightest in the world but im wanting something for my atv for plowing? has anyone tried them?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Is egay your special site when your done working? 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

I've never heard of them though.. Buy whelen! You can trust those!


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

i just want to get some cheap ones for my atv and these seem to be cheap


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

revdwg;1054740 said:


> i just want to get some cheap ones for my atv and these seem to be cheap


You get what you pay for... On an ATV... you'd have to question the life of the light compared to the price... Get something a bit more quality so you don't go throwing away you money... If you have money to throw away... You can always send me some...American Please! :laughing:


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

you get what you pay for


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You should do wat the ski hills do and put some strobes on the out side and mount them on the rack, and then get a strobe on a pole and put it on the back rack..


----------



## kptrkn93 (Aug 1, 2010)

they work pretty good. my friend got some for his truck and has had them for about a month and they still work great. 80 bucks or so you cant beat that. im buying them for my truck.


----------

